# Creating my website- ProPhoto5?



## kitkatdubs (Feb 10, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has experience using ProPhoto?  I am just not thrilled with a lot the wordpress themes out there and trying to figure out how to customize one to my liking, is nearly impossible.  Does anyone have experience using ProPhoto?  Is it pretty straightforward and can I customize my site however I want or are there limitations?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have never used it, but took a quick look. I'm not sure how much experience you have with web building, this one looks straight forward, but then I've played with a lot of " looks straight forward" sites.  It does included templates when you buy the $199 full version.  Have you tried doing searches online about it, maybe getting some feedback from a variety of sites before you buy.  I used to use dreamweaver and did my own sites, it was simple, but didn't get me what I wanted for any online sales, which is what I use now.  Photoshelter is perfect for my needs, and it can be set up using their templates or working your own design into it.  Doesn't really answer your question, just a little web site input.


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2016)

Do you want a blog, a web site, or both?

I just made a new web site for one of the astronomy clubs I am a member of.
GoDaddy.com had a deal going that let me use a free template to make the site that includes 1 GB of disc space, 150 GB of bandwidth, and a domain name - all for $12.18 for the 1st year. Subsequent years will cost the club $5.99 a month.

I used a free template GoDaddy had for a carpenter business.

You can see it here - www.iowaastronomy.com


----------

